

Ask HN: What are you paying for SaaS products in your startup / team? - c1sc0

Just out of curiosity, mention:<p>* Venture stage (self-funded lifestyle vs. VC-funded startup, etc ...)
* Team size
* Total Monthly spend on SaaS products
======
mtmail
Some good responses from last year.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7449122)

------
c1sc0
I'll do mine:

self-funded project team of 2 ~ 300$ split between Kissmetrics, Close.io,
Github, Slack, Heroku

